

Ask HN: Forum software similar to the style of HN posts/comments? - companyhen

I want to start a discussion board and was wondering if there was something I could use with threaded comments, and other features.<p>I&#x27;m more of a front-end dev and don&#x27;t have enough experience to build something like this on my own.<p>Anyone want to lend me a hand?
======
danpalmer
[http://www.discourse.org/](http://www.discourse.org/)

Designed for just this sort of thing. It's fairly easy to get a basic install
going on Heroku, also comes with moderation features.

~~~
codegeek
Looks really slick. Even though I don't work with Ruby, I might just play
around after reading this statement:

""Move back and forth freely between your laptop and your tablet, without the
constant irritation of being told this forum has an app, do you want it?"

